# harddisk buffersize



## cycovery (17. Juni 2005)

Inwiefern ist die buffersize von Festplatten wichtig? Welche Unterschiede werde ich zwischen einer Platte mit 8MB und einer mit 16MB merken? Welche Unterschiede werde ich zwischen einer Platte mit 9ms Zugriffszeit und einer mit 8ms merken?


Danke fuer die Antworten!


----------



## melmager (17. Juni 2005)

Höherer Puffer = bessere Zugriffszeit
je kleiner in Millisekunken die mittlere Zugriffszeit umso besser die Zugriffszeit


----------

